# Fehlermeldung



## DerAndere (12. April 2006)

Hallo!
brauche Hilfe mit meinem MP3-Player. Ich habe einen Sony network walkman nw-e 105 und einige Probleme beim draufspielen von Mp3s.
Sobald ich die Dateien auf den Player geladen habe, wird mir beim einschalten des Players nur die Fehlermeldung "Format Error" angezeigt und nix geht mehr
Kennt sich jemand damit aus?
danke

DerAndere


----------



## sisela (13. April 2006)

Format Error hört sich nach falschem Musikformat an. Vielleicht spielst du gar keine MP3s rauf oder sie dürfen nur eine bestimmte Bitrate haben. Schau doch mal ins Handbuch, ob es dort bestimmte Vorgaben für gibt. Vielleicht ist auch eine Datei mit unter gekommen, bei der es sich nicht um eine mp3 handelt. Ansonsten kenn ich das Gerät nicht aber das wäre meine Idee.


----------

